# "irq 10:nobody cared!" - gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7

## Souperman

Just upgraded from 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.7-gentoo and I get this in my dmesg:

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 12, pci mem e13d3000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 11, pci mem e1405000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, pci mem e140c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

irq 10: nobody cared!

 [<c010628a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c010637c>] note_interrupt+0x6c/0xa0

 [<c0106651>] do_IRQ+0x121/0x130

 [<c0104974>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011b430>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x80

 [<c011b4a6>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c010662d>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0104974>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c02205df>] pci_bus_read_config_byte+0x5f/0x90

 [<e14a339e>] ehci_start+0x2ce/0x360 [ehci_hcd]

 [<c032cb7a>] preempt_schedule+0x2a/0x50

 [<c01180eb>] release_console_sem+0xcb/0xe0

 [<c0117f3d>] printk+0x10d/0x170

 [<e13df5cb>] usb_register_bus+0x14b/0x170 [usbcore]

 [<e13e468b>] usb_hcd_pci_probe+0x2ab/0x4e0 [usbcore]

 [<c0223fc2>] pci_device_probe_static+0x52/0x70

 [<c022401b>] __pci_device_probe+0x3b/0x50

 [<c022405c>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x50

 [<c026902f>] bus_match+0x3f/0x70

 [<c0269159>] driver_attach+0x59/0x90

 [<c0269455>] bus_add_driver+0xa5/0xc0

 [<c026991f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c02242dc>] pci_register_driver+0x5c/0x90

 [<e13d1023>] init+0x23/0x30 [ehci_hcd]

 [<c012d58f>] sys_init_module+0x13f/0x280

 [<c0104007>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

handlers:

[<e13e03f0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70 [usbcore])

Disabling IRQ #10

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
```

And the equivalent lines in 2.6.5-gentoo-r1:

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 12, pci mem e1ddb000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 11, pci mem e1e0c000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 9, pci mem e1e13000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
```

Also, here's /proc/interrupt from 2.6.7:

```
           CPU0       

  0:      63822          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        110          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  NVidia nForce2

  7:        148          XT-PIC  saa7134[0]

  8:         11          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:     100000          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd

 11:       3254          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, eth0

 12:          0          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd

 14:      11683          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         39          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:      63768 

ERR:        118

MIS:          0
```

and 2.6.5:

```
           CPU0       

  0:     118450          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        255          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0          XT-PIC  NVidia nForce2

  7:        185          XT-PIC  saa7134[0]

  8:         14          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi, ehci_hcd

 11:       8941          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, eth0

 12:          0          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd

 14:       8904          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         39          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:     118397 

ERR:         85

MIS:          0
```

Anyone have any ideas what's going on?  My USB mouse is still working OK.   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Souperman,

What USB 2.0 devices do you have?

From your irq post of 2.6.5, I suspect none, since there were never any requests on irq 10.

ehci_hcd is for USB 2.0 devices, it is not needed for USB 1.0 or 1.1. Thats what ohci_hcd is for. If you are not using ehci_hcd, don't load it.

----------

## KpR2000

Hi,

I got the same problem with irq12.

Here are some cuts from dmesg:

```
.....

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 12, pci mem e1205000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

irq 12: nobody cared!

 [<c01075aa>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c010769c>] note_interrupt+0x6c/0xb0

 [<c0107951>] do_IRQ+0x121/0x130

 [<c0105c74>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011acb0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x80

 [<c011ad26>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c010792d>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0105c74>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01e211f>] pci_bus_read_config_byte+0x5f/0x90

 [<c029138c>] ehci_start+0x2cc/0x360

 [<c0117a42>] release_console_sem+0xd2/0xe0

 [<c01178bd>] printk+0x10d/0x170

 [<c02824f7>] usb_register_bus+0x137/0x160

 [<c0287550>] usb_hcd_pci_probe+0x2b0/0x4e0

 [<c01e5942>] pci_device_probe_static+0x52/0x70

 [<c01e599b>] __pci_device_probe+0x3b/0x50

 [<c01e59dc>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x50

 [<c022ba8f>] bus_match+0x3f/0x70

 [<c022bbb9>] driver_attach+0x59/0x90

 [<c022be61>] bus_add_driver+0x91/0xb0

 [<c022c31f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0264430>] highlevel_for_each_host_reg+0x0/0x60

 [<c0269905>] init_ieee1394_nodemgr+0x35/0x50

 [<c01e5c5c>] pci_register_driver+0x5c/0x90

 [<c0407f63>] init+0x23/0x30

 [<c03f26dc>] do_initcalls+0x2c/0xc0

 [<c0125cf7>] init_workqueues+0x17/0x60

 [<c0100410>] init+0x0/0x170

 [<c010044a>] init+0x3a/0x170

 [<c0103d0c>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x14

 [<c0103d11>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

handlers:

[<c02832e0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

Disabling IRQ #12
```

I am using an ABIT-NF7-S motherboard with NFORCE2 Chipset and a Geforce FX5600. My USB Devices are a Logitech MX500 and a KeySonic keyboard. But my motherboard support USB 2.0 and other older kernels had no problem with it.

After the newest kernel upgrade to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r5, the above error happens. After I start startx I have a blank screen and nothing reacts further. (I did before I restarted a modules-update and nvidia-kernel is updated, too)

Wait on a new kernel or what is the problem?

Greetings

KpR

----------

## RAPUL

That it is not a problem.

If you don't have any device using irq10 then it is disabled. All the crap you see between the irq10 message and the disabling message is because of you compiled kernel with some level of debugging.

----------

## Souperman

@NedSeagoon: I only have a MS Optical Wheel Mouse which is probably not USB2.

Last night I tried to watch TV using tvtime and it segfaulted.  This never happened with 2.6.5 and dmesg said "irq7: nobody cared!".  My tv tuner was using irq7.  I thought of unloading and then reloading the saa7134 module but as soon as I did 'rmmod saa7134' the system hardlocked.  I think I'll go back to 2.6.5.  :Smile: 

----------

## phex

it could be a problem with 2.6.7 on nforce/nforce2 motherboards, because i have a A7N8X DLX-E, and receive the same error but on IRQ 5. If i load the ehci_hcd module more than twice on my system, it will halt, and force me to do a hard reboot. I never came across this problem when using 2.6.6, so I might be switching back to 2.6.6 whenever I get around to rebooting this machine.

----------

## gkmac

I have an NForce 2 based motherboard and kernel 2.6.7 gives me that "irq 10: nobody cared" error along with a permanently black display when X starts (with my GeForce 5700 card).

Everyone who's complained about the nvidia video card black/corrupt X seems to be using an NForce 2 chipset (still to get definite confirmation of this). Could a so-called "improvement" in 2.6.7 regarding the NForce 2 chipset be causing these bugs?

----------

## PiniHadad

I'm having a similar issue also with an nForce2 (not sure which IRQ it was- I'm not at my machine now). I saw some mention of this on the LKML but don't know if there was any resolution.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gkmac,

I get the irq 10 nobody cared when I load ehci_hcd becuse I don't have any USB devices. Every else works normally. I have an nForce2 chip set with an AGP slot nVida card.

If several things share irq 10 (or any irq for that matter) and the kernel disables it, no other devices on that irq will work either.

The "nobody cared" happens when when an interrupt is raised but no service routine is installed.

Do not load the unused module(s) that are causing the nobody cared problem.

----------

## Souperman

I hear what you are saying but I don't believe that is the solution.  Fact is that I could load ehci module just fine on 2.6.5.  Whether I have any USB2 devices or not is irrelevant.  I might get one tomorrow and then I must load the module.

----------

## bengi

Just a stab in the dark, but when you compiled your kernel did you compile it with sleep-inside-spinlock checking enabled which is in the section called kernel hacking. As I had a similar message, and when I recompiled my kernel without sleep-inside-spinlock checking the message went away.

----------

## Tankred

 *gkmac wrote:*   

> I have an NForce 2 based motherboard and kernel 2.6.7 gives me that "irq 10: nobody cared" error along with a permanently black display when X starts (with my GeForce 5700 card).
> 
> Everyone who's complained about the nvidia video card black/corrupt X seems to be using an NForce 2 chipset (still to get definite confirmation of this). Could a so-called "improvement" in 2.6.7 regarding the NForce 2 chipset be causing these bugs?

 

That is exactly what happens to me with 2.6.7-gentoo.

I use also an nforce2 based mobo and a geforce FX 5600. Everytime i try to startx i get a black screen. Additionally i found more in syslog what i have allready posted here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188870.

I also get the message "irq 11: nobody cared". You may take a look in your syslog whether you find something similar like the lines i have posted.

----------

## Souperman

I re-used my 2.6.5 .config for 2.6.7 and I'm pretty sure sleep inside spinlock checking was already there in 2.6.5, so if it's enabled now, it would've been enabled in 2.6.5, which brings me back to why is it happening now and never under 2.6.5?

Nonetheless, I will check that out tomorrow, perhaps it'll make my tv tuner behave again.

----------

## Paranoid

I'm also getting the irq disabled message along with the error/debugging messages. I can say for a fact I have no kernel debugging options enabled. nforce2 board also-started after upgrading to gen-dev-sources-2.6.7, 2.6.5 worked fine.

----------

## Isaiah

I have had this same problem with various sources also - I don't have this problem with love-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r1 however   :Question: 

----------

## Isaiah

 *Isaiah wrote:*   

> I have had this same problem with various sources also - I don't have this problem with love-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r1 however  

 

Well, was working well for the last 9 days anyway - didn't have a problem until I posted this (go figure)  :Confused: 

----------

## Souperman

OK, I disabled sleep-inside-spinlock and it still happens.  Back to 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 for now.  Works like a charm.  :Smile: 

----------

## Joebel

 *Souperman wrote:*   

> OK, I disabled sleep-inside-spinlock and it still happens.  Back to 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 for now.  Works like a charm. 

 

I can confirm that. 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 works like a charm.. 2.6.7 gives the irq-hll, no matter what I do. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188870

----------

## WarpFlyght

Just for the sake of adding to the numbers, I'm experiencing the same issue here with an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe (nForce2), dealing with IRQ #5 being disabled. 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 has issues, but 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 works like a charm. I used make oldconfig to generate my 2.6.7 configuration based on the 2.6.5 config file. Unfortunately on my system I see a hard hang before the system is able to reach a login prompt (verified to not be caused by a particular process loading on boot).

Thanks for the link Joebel. It's good to know about an available workaround, even if it's not the most elegant.

Does anyone know if this issue has already been reported as a bug (to Gentoo's Bugzilla or otherwise)?

----------

## Souperman

Personally I don't usually bother with Bugzilla.  It's just a horrible horrible mess and, looking at the GWN, every week there are more new bugs than closed bugs.  In this case, the factors influencing my apathy are 1) the fact that 2.6.5 works just fine for me and 2), the fact that 2.6.7 doesn't offer anything over 2.6.5, so I'm not missing anything.  :Wink: 

[insert obligatory "YMMV" stuff here]

----------

## WarpFlyght

Yeah... Well, I'd look into reporting the issue upstream, but we're supposed to report bugs to the Gentoo devs and they'll send them upstream if necessary, etc etc etc... This issue has surely been encountered elsewhere, so we're probably in the clear, but it does seem like a good idea to get it reported to the Gentoo developers anyway, just in case. (After all, who knows... It could be the result of a Gentoo patch to the kernel.)

PiniHadad said there was discussion about it on the LKML, so that's probably a good sign that it's being taken care of. I suppose if I had more time I'd try to test some other kernel branches and see if I could work out what code is causing the problem... I don't, so hopefully the kernel maintaners do! ;)

----------

## Salemixu

Hi all, i think i have a similar problem, when i power on my computer it happens the same, irg 10 (or 11): nobody cared, perhaps it can be of help what i'll say, i hope so :p

I tried disabling acpi and didn't work, changing some things from kernel as somw threads said, and didn't work, and i tried some more things without success.  One day (not much as i have 4 or 5 days gentoo installed on this machine, i have since february my little gentoo server  :Smile:  but with kernel 2.4 )

it started working but the only thing i noticed is that the computer clock was reset, it was set at 1 january of 2002 :/  then i started trying some things and arrived at the conclusion that if i power on the machine and go to linux the irq problem happens, but if i go into windows and then soft reboot the machine and go to linux the problem doesn't happen and the integrated lan of nforce2 goes ok with fordeth drivers. 

It's a very strange thing but it is the only way i managed to make it work, i don't want to change to a lower version of kernel :p

I saw in a post that there was a report in bugzilla that its name is: "gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 breaks forcedeth", perhaps is the same thing, but anyway, here you have the link to it:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54639

Any help to fix it is welcome  :Very Happy: 

bye!!!

----------

## Isaiah

 *Salemixu wrote:*   

> ...then i started trying some things and arrived at the conclusion that if i power on the machine and go to linux the irq problem happens, but if i go into windows and then soft reboot the machine and go to linux the problem doesn't happen and the integrated lan of nforce2 goes ok with fordeth drivers. 
> 
> It's a very strange thing but it is the only way i managed to make it work...

 

That's very interesting - as much suspected the same thing was happening here  :Question: 

----------

## Cerement

This problem has come up several times on #gentoo. So far as everyone can tell, its being caused by some funky code in the ehci (USB 2.0) driver. When the ehci_hcd module gets initialized (built in or modprobe), it scans the bus and, for some reason, determines some IRQ is not in use and promptly disables it (in my case, it was the IRQ for my AGP slot -- no 3D accel). The only solution anyone's been able to find so far is to disable ehci completely (ie. set to 'N' in kernel config -- if you set to 'M' and have hotplug running, hotplug will try to load it anyways) and resorting to the default uhci (USB 1.0) or the legacy ohci drivers ...

----------

## carsten90

Oh, I'm so happy, that I'm not the only one having this problem... I'm not as stupid as I thought  :Smile: 

ehci disables IRQ 11 in my case. Thats probably the problem, why I cant get alsa working -> my AC97 controller is at IRQ 11.

I cannot use a USB 2.0 device, it causes a

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 14, error -110

Well, but it notices the device....

Greetings

Carsten

----------

## Paranoid

Check this out:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54413

----------

## Isaiah

 *Paranoid wrote:*   

> Check this out:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54413

 

The ehci_hcd (USB2) mystery deepens  :Confused: 

----------

## martinbishop

I also have this problem with my nforce2 motherboard.  It is a problem with ehci itself, and there are numerous patches on the kernels bugzilla, not sure if any really work.  Supposidly it is fixed in the latest bk sources, but I'm not brave enough to try it.

I get that same nobody cared error, and forcedeth doesn't load (because ehci and ethernet share the same irq)

----------

## Salemixu

Where are the patches??? I'll try them!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martinbishop

You can try some of http://linux.bkbits.net:8080/linux-2.6/search/?expr=ehci&search=ChangeSet+comments these, or http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0406.1/1289.html that, a few others if you look

----------

## Salemixu

Yoho!!  :Very Happy: 

I'll try tomorrow or past tomorrow when i have time, lots of thanks!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## radulucian

i was preparing to update to gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r8 and good thing i checked the forums as i also have an nforce2 mobo and if i would have lost the netcard it would have been BAD as it's a remotely hosted server and it's sunday

if someone figures 100% what causes the problem (is it USB support?!) and a solution please post it asap, because the 2.6.5 kernel is subject to several recent  vulnerabilities

i am watching the thread.

----------

## Salemixu

I have not tried it, but by not loading on kernel ehci (putting n in menuconfig) should go fine when using the integrated lan, at least this is my case, ehci and forcedth share the same irq and when loading the kernel shuts down the irq.

Have you seen or know if in the r8 is that issue fixed? i use r6.

----------

## WarpFlyght

I compiled and booted a 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 kernel last night and observed the same behavior as seen with other 2.6.7-gentoo kernels I tested, using the same configuration as with earlier attempts (copied the .config file and ran make oldconfig).

----------

## Salemixu

 :Sad: 

Let's see if someday i am able to test the patches that are said above.

If you overwrite the .config and then make oldconfig , isn't it the same as a normal make && make modules_install with the .config overwritten?

----------

## pdr

Just to add to the list:

Did make oldconfig using my 2.6.5 gentoo-dev-sources config file building 2.6.7-r8. Mobo is intel D875PBZ and took default answers (usually N) for new options.

With ACPI enabled I get a panic right after printk "ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326" that it is unable to handle kernel NULL pointer.

Without ACPI (APM instead) then right after Reiserfs has recognized my /dev/hdg boot drive (SATA) I get a unhandled IRQ 0x18, then it goes into this weird print some stuff, get another unrecognized 0x18, print some stuff, get another unrecognized 0x18, ...

Am sticking with 2.6.5 until madness is over   :Shocked: 

----------

## argasek

I've got the same problem. It appered when I connected my CDROM and CD burner on the second cable on my 2nd controller (HightPoint 370).

Here's my log:

```

HPT370: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:13.0

HPT370: chipset revision 3

HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

HPT370: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc800-0xc807, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc808-0xc80f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: ST3120022A, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xb800-0xb807,0xbc02 on irq 11

hdg: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdh: GCR-8523B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<c0105eda>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c0105fd0>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xa0

 [<c01061fc>] do_IRQ+0xdc/0xe0

 [<c0104628>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01194b0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x80

 [<c0119526>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c01061e3>] do_IRQ+0xc3/0xe0

 [<c0104628>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c027d505>] ide_inb+0x5/0x10

 [<c0284a3e>] __ide_dma_host_off+0x2e/0x70

 [<c0284aae>] __ide_dma_off_quietly+0x2e/0x40

 [<c0276f09>] hpt366_config_drive_xfer_rate+0x69/0x120

 [<c0280228>] probe_hwif+0x228/0x440

 [<c027bd1b>] idedefault_attach+0x1b/0x80

 [<c027ae99>] ata_attach+0x79/0xd0

 [<c0280457>] probe_hwif_init+0x17/0x60

 [<c028420a>] ide_setup_pci_device+0x7a/0x90

 [<c04299af>] init_setup_hpt366+0x19f/0x1b0

 [<c04299de>] hpt366_init_one+0x1e/0x40

 [<c042ab1d>] ide_scan_pcidev+0x5d/0x70

 [<c042ab6e>] ide_scan_pcibus+0x3e/0xb0

 [<c042aa20>] probe_for_hwifs+0x10/0x20

 [<c042aa8e>] ide_init+0x5e/0x90

 [<c040e7ab>] do_initcalls+0x2b/0xc0

 [<c0123427>] init_workqueues+0x17/0x30

 [<c01002e0>] init+0x0/0x120

 [<c0100317>] init+0x37/0x120

 [<c010204c>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x14

 [<c0102051>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

handlers:

[<c021aa78>] (acpi_irq+0x0/0x16)

[<c027d290>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x140)

Disabling IRQ #11

ide3 at 0xc000-0xc007,0xc402 on irq 11

```

Also, it seems to be completly USB unrelated.

----------

## WarpFlyght

On my system the error specifically mentions USB. I'll skip most of the log and just give the important tidbits:

```

Jun 28 15:36:03 excelsior handlers:

Jun 28 15:36:03 excelsior [<c02aa730>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

Jun 28 15:36:03 excelsior Disabling IRQ #5

```

That was 2.6.7-gentoo-r6. r8 yielded a similar result.

----------

## carsten90

It is a USB problem!

Try it: dont load the module (compile it as a module if neccessary) and everything will go well - if we're talking about the same bug. I already said: look at /proc/pci, what IRQ USB uses. If its the same IRQ thats used by a device, thats not working and USB 2.0 dont work it is propably this bug.

The mm-sources fixed this bug, but it has some new ones:

 - Java doesnt work with this kernel for me, and some others:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=191188

 - accessing some servers doesnt work:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=193214

----------

## argasek

USB problem? Don't think so. Look at my dump. It has nothing related to USB. I have also tried the latest, -mm6 patch (which, as I have read on gentoo bugzilla has the USB problem fixed). The message still appears... So it looks like it's a more general problem than just USB.

----------

## Isaiah

2.6.7-love7 working fine here with CONFIG_4KSTACKS disabled  :Confused: 

----------

## Paranoid

It's a double problem with both ACPI & ehci.

----------

## rapsure

I don't think the entire problem is wrapped into the ehci_hcd, and ACPI.  Everyone here is using the ohci_hcd also, and that seems to also be broken at the time in the 2.6.7 kernel.  Maybe I will have to try the latest development snapshot.  In the 2.6.7 kernel I was able to get the IRQ 10: don't care! message if I ran my scanner for enough time, and I wasn't running the other devices that are also using that irq.  The emu10k1, eth0, and usb are on irq 10 for me.  I think the problem was already there, but it showed it's teeth in the 2.6.7 kernel.  I have a huntch that it is also in the 2.6.6 kernel.  I say try that, and if it is there it is most likely being caused by some erroneous dynamically allocated memory.  Supposedly by compiling usb as modules, and then haveing them loaded by autoload.d the usb ports will begin working.  There are patches in the latest development for the ehci_hcd and acpi, I doubt that will fix it.  Try the latest devlopment snapshot of the 2.6.7 kernel.  :Question: 

----------

## Paranoid

If you read the bug report you will find that mm-sources >=mm4 work fine.

----------

## argasek

 *Quote:*   

> If you read the bug report you will find that mm-sources >=mm4 work fine.

 

If you've read what I have written few posts ago you would know even mm6 DO NOT solve the "nobody cared" problem.  :Mad: 

AND NO:

  - I am not using HCD driver, neighter EHCI nor OHCI

  - I am not using single damned USB module nor have one compiled into kernel

  - the problem is NOT USB related at all, look at my dump, look also here: http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3414

  - kind of of explanation of problem is here: http://www.sh.nu/irq3

  - I believe mm4+ patch solves problem for SOME of people, but it's not a general bugfix

So, could you please do not post dumb answers next time if you even haven't googled for a moment? ;-P

If someone has something constructive to add, please do so, if not, I propose EOT and closing of the thread.

----------

## gronau

I was running in the same problems with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11.

Activating APIC and IOAPIC solved all my problems. (ACPI is enabled, too).

Greetz

gronau

PS.: Since kernel 2.6.6/2.6.7 there is no danger activating APIC on nforce2 boards.

----------

## Souperman

I have ACPI, APIC and IOAPIC enabled already.  :Wink: 

----------

## pdr

I still cannot use ACPI, even after recompiling the DSDT - the interpreter is blowing up or something. I don't think it affected the "don't care" problem, but to do above I did apply the patch to allow replacing the DSDT (but .config is not using CONFIG_ACPI).

However, finally got 2.6.7-r11 running. I had to enable SCSI and use the PIIX SATA driver (and change my drives from hde/g to sda/b in grub and fstab). This is on the intel 875 chipset...  Under 2.6.5 I notice that my SATA was using IRQ 0x18 (the one that wasn't caring)

(2.6.7 has alway worked fine on my T42p laptop)

----------

## Salemixu

Hey! I'm so happy!!!  :Very Happy: 

I've upgraded the kernel to gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r12 and activated IOAPIC (ACPI and APIC were activated in the last compilation :p ) and also installed the new Nvidia 61.11 drivers, and now i don't have any problem of noboy cared, so my Nforce2 integrated LAN now works perfectly  :Very Happy: 

Perhaps it's a patch of the kernel, perhaps it's because using IOAPIC? the best thing is that for me now it runs perfect (at the moment :p)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paranoid

Still the same old shit here with ACPI, APIC & IOAPIC enabled. At least 2.6.5-r1 works....

----------

## QuietStorm

Removing EHCI from the kernel fixed the problem with the sound only playing for a brief second and then cutting off.  :Razz:  I am using 2.6.7 (development-sources) on an A7N8X-Delux mobo and now everything is working great. Thanks for the suggestion!    :Smile: 

----------

## RayDude

AHA!

I'm having the same problem...

THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME OUT!

Now, since I have USB2.0, how can I get it to play nice with my FORCEDETH?

I'll keep reading, just wanted to thank you...

Raydude

 *martinbishop wrote:*   

> I also have this problem with my nforce2 motherboard.  It is a problem with ehci itself, and there are numerous patches on the kernels bugzilla, not sure if any really work.  Supposidly it is fixed in the latest bk sources, but I'm not brave enough to try it.
> 
> I get that same nobody cared error, and forcedeth doesn't load (because ehci and ethernet share the same irq)

 

----------

## RayDude

I disabled USB2.0 and the problem is fixed.

However, I need USB2.0 to work...

Raydude

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RayDude,

Get 2.6.8 - the problem seems fixed there.

----------

## yeoman

I have a Shuttle AN35N-Ultra with nforce2 chipset and a Terratec DMXfire 1024 soundcard. For a long time I was using the commercial OSS-driver from www.opensound.com without any problems.

With upgrading to 2.6.6 a while ago I ran into the same problems as all of you here, "irq 19: nobody cared!" and my system often freezed when I tried to startx, because it`s the same IRQ my graphics-card uses. Changing my soundcards slot also didn`t solve the problem.

As the problem still occured with 2.6.7, I switched from OSS to alsa (which`s sound quality is quite poor on my card, but it works without any problem, including USB2.0) and hoped for a patch or workaround. Now 2.6.8 is out and the Changelog tells about a lot of changes within the APIC code, so I thougt giving it a try would be a good idea.

Well, with the OSS driver i still get the stupid IRQ error, so I switched over to alsa again, but I really don`t understand whats going on now.

With 2.6.8 and alsa the IRQ thing also doesn`t occur, but now the forcedeth-driver for my onboard-nic behaves like crazy. I have connection to the internet via my dsl-modemrouter, but only a few pages (for example www.heise.de, www.mozilla.org, www.google.com) work, while others (www.gentoo.org, www.taz.de, ...) won`t load.

I didn`t change anything but the kernel, so what kind of  black magic prevents me from serving most sites on the web (while i can ping all of them!)?

I`m back on 2.6.7 now, but I still miss my great OSS driver and meanwhile I hate my nforce-board and therefor nvidia. Hope someday (maybe christmas?) all this annoying bugs will be fixed .....

Edit:

2.6.8.1 is out, but nothing changed for me ....   :Sad: 

----------

## lunatc

 *Salemixu wrote:*   

> Hey! I'm so happy!!! 
> 
> I've upgraded the kernel to gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r12 and activated IOAPIC (ACPI and APIC were activated in the last compilation :p ) and also installed the new Nvidia 61.11 drivers, and now i don't have any problem of noboy cared, so my Nforce2 integrated LAN now works perfectly 
> 
> Perhaps it's a patch of the kernel, perhaps it's because using IOAPIC? the best thing is that for me now it runs perfect (at the moment :p) 

 

Same here!

A7N8X nforce2, Kernel gentoo-2.6.7-r14, 1GB Ram, SATA (using libata)

I had activated only ACPI and APIC and the system freeze on usb-hotpluging, (if I removed ehci-hcd.ko then all problems gone.)

The kernel msg about IRQ was:

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

```

Now activating IOAPIC AND putting "acpi=force" on the boot parameters (and even loading the ehci-hcd.ko module) the system is now stable   :Very Happy: 

The IRQ mesg now is rather different:

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

00:00:01[A] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

00:00:02[A] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 21

00:00:02[B] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

00:00:02[C] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

00:01:06[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

00:01:06[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

00:01:06[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level high

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

00:01:06[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level high

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    E1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

```

So IMHO I think its more an IRQ problem than an EHCI bug

Anyway Now my system works like a charm!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oiper

dangit it took me 3 days to find this post   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

nforce irq black screen o' death

EDIT: is this problem supposed to be solved in 2.6.7?

----------

